# Couldn't resist...



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

...posting another pic.

This is Lola wanting me to pick her up. She's gotten really cuddly since she went into heat one month ago, and rather than being her former Miss Independent self, she's turned into a big time cuddle bunny. Don't know if this is common, but her personality did change. She also stopped having accidents in the house that very same day. I'm very okay with both changes.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Your Lola, the cute little ball of fluff, is becoming a very pretty young lady.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lola has always been very cuddly looking and sooo cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola looks like a cuddle bug! Such a precious little face.  Truffles doesn't cuddle, but does like to sit behind me on the sofa. Sometimes she decides to stand on my head and lick it.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You're giving me hope, Boomana! Shama is super independent and only rarely cuddles, and she still has an occasional accident. Wonder if her personality will change after she goes into heat. Thanks for posting and especially for the photo!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Who could resist picking up and cuddling that little cutie.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

So cute. She looks so sweet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness! She's so adorable I wan to pick her up right through the computer screen!!!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Lola, you just come to Texas if you want more cuddles and I will help you out.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

My goodness she is a doll! Look at that face!!! 

Sophie was fairly cuddly before, but after her heat and then spay she's way more cuddly now too which I love!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

She's just adorable! Willow is more cuddly than she was when I first got her. I don't know if it's just a result of being older or what. She's really not one to sit on my lap unless she wants to, usually. However, sometimes now she'll let me pick her up and will stay on my lap for quite awhile before moving off. She always wants to be nearby though.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Luna was super energetic and hated cudling until she went in to heat (1 year and 3 months) and after thatshe was super cuddly and obediant until we sterilised her 2 months after her heat. Now she is ok with cuddling, but it is not the best thing ever.

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Who wouldn't pick up that pretty, sweet faced girl. Chi-Chi cuddles...but only on her terms which are only if I let her sleep in bed with me.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh she is just the cutest little thing! How do you get anything done?


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Those brown eyes just look human, and they are communicating such love and trust! She is remarkably beautiful, for sure!

Mayzie had stopped letting me pick her up, preferring to run from me and let me chase her...that was a lot of fun, and more likely she could avoid getting her teeth brushed or her hair combed or otherwise annoyed. But as these mange treatments have ebbed and flowed, she is so much more cuddly and docile. And she has been running to the door when she wants to go out too, another big step! Maybe spaying or other medical events make them appreciate us more, eh?!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Lola I will give you a cuddle any time you want, you are just so cute.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow. This thread is from a few months back, but for an update, Lola still likes to cuddle, though definitely on her terms. She has the option of sleeping in bed, but though she likes to start out that way, when she's ready to sleep, she always goes to the corner of the room by the door, and curls up there.


----------

